# 9.1 New Features summary



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Purpose is to summarize 9.1 new features, bug fixes & new bugs based on what users have posted so far. In no particular order, from what I gather so far:

*NEW FEATURES* 
Advanced wishlists
No longer need to re-setup 30-sec skip following a reboot
(NOTE: The 1st time you boot up with 9.1 you still have to setup 30SS but after that rebooting will not disable it.)
Has foundation for MRV/TTG between S2/S3/THD units (S3/THD MRV/TTG to be activated in November)
S3 units (THD units already had this): Diagnostics menus now contains real time updating information
S3 units now have the hybrid mode previously only available on THD units: 1080p+1080i->1080i, 720p->720p, SD->480p
(This is good for TVs that don't support 480i for HDMI inputs)
 S3 units (THD units already had this): Easy CableCard menu toggling: Under CableCARD N menu, you can switch between CableCARD 1/2 by pressing 1/2
 S3/THD units: Improved Emergency Alert System handling - will resume recording once EAM completes among other changes.
 Crestron support for S3
 S2 units - updated graphics
 Search by title improvement: No longer have to wait for match list to refresh for each character typed in search keyword
 Under custom network settings you can now add up to 3 DNS server addresses. Previously only 1 DNS server could be specified 
 TiVo, Slow shortcut takes you into the Messages and Settings menu
 Rhapsody support

*BUG FIXES* 
THD units now have significantly improved grid guide performance compared to their previous version.
closed captioning lost after insert commercials bug
 OTA tuning improved - previously untunable stations now can be tuned

*NEW BUGS* 
 FF/REW and skip back/30-sec skip on S3/THD units have noticeable delays/freezes compared to 8.3 software for HD playback only (SD seems OK). If you 30-sec skip in quick succession you only see a frozen video frame unless you slow down the skips. There is also a slight freeze when exiting these trick play functions.
 Lockup occurs if attempt is made to edit a manual recording for a clear QAM channel on season pass list.
NOTE: This issue does not affect those with CableCards. It is discussed in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368153
 MRV (Confirmed on S2 boxes): Slow transfers and timeouts, especially on DVRs with slower hardware - more details starting here 
 Wishlist bug: When you view Upcoming Episodes of a WL, then back out to the WL, then back out to the main WL screen you are not returned to the WL you entered.
 To Do List bug: After deleting an item from To Do List, not returned to the deletion point in the list.
 S2DT bug: Two suggestion programs are recording, one from direct cable and one from the cable box. If the recording from the direct cable ends or is canceled, the cable box is reset to channel 01 causing the box recording to continue on that channel instead of the desired one.
 S2 TTCB problem: 16:9 mpeg2 video transferred to a S2 no longer shows the correct aspect ratio regardless of the TV Aspect Ratio setting on the TiVo - instead the video is letterboxed upon playback
 S3 HDMI handshake problem for some users - reboot required to fix 

Please post anything else I'm missing.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't have anything to add, but wanted to say 'thanks' for compiling the list. I've been looking around for something like this all day :up:


----------



## bensler (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you know if 9.1 will solve pixelation problems? I get some serious pixelation on the HD channels and I spoke to a level 3 tech today that said it would. At this time, since I do not have it yet, I am skeptical. I don't want to get my hopes up and be dissapointed.
Thanks!


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

No it doesn't fix pixelation. It may have made mine worse.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

30SS has _*never*_ reset on a reboot. You always have to re-enter it. This is not a "new feature" of 9.1.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> 30SS has _*never*_ reset on a reboot. You always have to re-enter it. This is not a "new feature" of 9.1.


 Maybe my wording was bad. The point I was trying to make is prior to 9.1 following a reboot you had to re-enter the code to get 30SS. Now once you have set it up once you no longer have to re-do it following a reboot. This is a great/welcome change! I've reworded my 1st post to perhaps make it clearer.
NOTE: The 1st time you boot up with 9.1 you still have to setup 30SS but after that rebooting will not disable it.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Under features, you might also want to add "significantly improved grid guide performance on TivoHD."

Under bugs, you might want to add that "lockup occurs if attempt is made to edit a manual recording for a clear QAM channel on season pass list." This issue does *not* affect those with CableCards. It is discussed in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368153


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

New (duplicate) entry under Account & System Information->CableCARD Decoders to access CableCARD config/diagnostics.

Under CableCARD N menu, you can switch between CableCARD 1/2 by pressing 1/2. I believe prior to this release, S3 users needed to back out and select the other CableCARD from the prior menu.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Not a new feature, but it apparently fixes the closed captioning lost after insert commercials bug.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

moyekj said:


> NEW BUGS
> * FF/REW and 30-sec skip on S3/THD units have some delays/freezes compared to 8.3 software


On _some_ S3/THD units. My S3's fast forward behavior is identical (or close enough that I see no difference) to the behavior with 8.3.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ZICRON said:


> Bug I'm getting is on transferred files from PC to Tivo, is I get audio, but no video, just black screen.
> 
> Version 9.1-01-2-540


As per TivoPony, transfers are not supported until November. I'm surprised you were able to transfer anything at all.



wierdo said:


> On _some_ S3/THD units. My S3's fast forward behavior is identical (or close enough that I see no difference) to the behavior with 8.3.


How many new recordings did you test? One member reported that they only saw it on recordings made after the update.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

How about the new hybrid mode, where HD resolutions are native, and SD are transmitted at 480p, for us folks with TV's that don't support 480i on HMDI port.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5559725&&#post5559725


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> As per TivoPony, transfers are not supported until November. I'm surprised you were able to transfer anything at all..


Isn't 540 a S2 Tivo?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Soapm said:


> Isn't 540 a S2 Tivo?


You're right it. It is. He's in the wrong forum.



ZICRON said:


> who/what is TivoPony? Is there documentation on this?
> 
> I've tested about 4 recordings now, one before the update, and 3 after. All the same thing.


TivoPony is the Tivo marketing rep who posts on this forum. This is the HDTV Tivo forum. Transfers are not supported on HDTV Tivos (like the $250 TivoHD) until November. More information on that is here.

Since you have a Series2 (non-HD) Tivo, such transfers are supported today. However, the Tivo can only play SD videos in MPEG-2 format. If you want to see video on a DIVX, AVI, WMV, or X264 file, you'll need to convert those files to MPEG-2 first before they will play on the Tivo. Tivo sells a "Plus" version of Tivo Desktop that will convert those files to MPEG-2 on the fly (so you don't have to do anything).


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> How many new recordings did you test? One member reported that they only saw it on recordings made after the update.


I've viewed recordings made both before and since the update. They seem to perform identically. There's certainly no black frame on starting/ending a fast forward or on 30 second skip.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

ZICRON said:


> Bug I'm getting is on transferred files from PC to Tivo, is I get audio, but no video, just black screen.
> 
> Version 9.1-01-2-540


Not a bug.... Hasn't been "Enabled" yet

TGC


----------



## mpastreich (Mar 3, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> How about the new hybrid mode, where HD resolutions are native, and SD are transmitted at 480p, for us folks with TV's that don't support 480i on HMDI port.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5559725&&#post5559725


Great! This plus MRV between a Series3 and Series2 would give me a reason to keep my S2 (as a remote unit in the bedroom), otherwise, come December-time, I'm pulling the plug (on its subscription), since the one year contract from transfering the
lifetime transfer to the S3 is finally up (and I feel like I never use it).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ZICRON said:


> Bug I'm getting is on transferred files from PC to Tivo, is I get audio, but no video, just black screen.
> 
> Version 9.1-01-2-540


Same here, anything converted with Videora and then transferred or transferred with Tivo.net is audio only


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> You're right it. It is. He's in the wrong forum.


This thread is in the wrong forum. It belongs in Coffee House.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

moyekj said:


> * No longer need to re-setup 30-sec skip following a reboot


BEST UPDATE EVER!!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> This thread is in the wrong forum. It belongs in Coffee House.


 Personally I'm more interested in 9.1 as it affects S3/THD units as I rarely visit Coffee House.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wierdo said:


> I've viewed recordings made both before and since the update. They seem to perform identically. There's certainly no black frame on starting/ending a fast forward or on 30 second skip.


 For me 30SS is now MUCH more sluggish compared to 8.3. If I press 30SS in rapid succession the video stays stuck on a single frame. I have to slow down presses for video to unfreeze. Kind of annoying as it's not easy to see when programming starts unless you slow down a little. Can't comment on FF/REW as I rarely use them, but I've seen some reports of change in FF/REW behavior which is why I put them in there as well.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> As per TivoPony, transfers are not supported until November. I'm surprised you were able to transfer anything at all.
> 
> How many new recordings did you test? One member reported that they only saw it on recordings made after the update.


Don't quite understand how a few can do a file transfer, while most can't do any transfers at all. at least until November as stated by Pony...


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Don't quite understand how a few can do a file transfer, while most can't do any transfers at all. at least until November as stated by Pony...


"The few" who did transfers did it with S2.


----------



## flightrisk (Jul 25, 2001)

moyekj said:


> [*] S3/THD units: Easy CableCard menu toggling: Under CableCARD N menu, you can switch between CableCARD 1/2 by pressing 1/2


Thanks for the list! But I know this is not new on the THD. Jackass Comcast installer insisted on putting in both cablecards at once, and used this feature extensively.


----------



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

Quick question: Now that the S3 and Tivo HD are at the same software level, does this mean all of the menu speed and optimizations that were done to the S3 have made it to the Tivo HD as well?


----------



## markpickett (Dec 29, 2001)

I just got the 9.1 upgrade for my TivoHD, but I don't see the "Show Types" category when I try to create a new Wishlist. Anybody know when this will come to TivoHD? It would have been so great to have with the new TV season that just started.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Updated graphics in the guide, icons and green bar. They remind me of Vista's Aero-glass.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

moyekj said:


> [*]Diagnostics menus for S3/THD units now contains real time updating information


The TiVo HD already had that, assuming you're referring to signal strength, s/n ratio, and cumulative bit errors.

When it rebooted for the first time after the install it said it was "preparing" the update which might take an hour or so. What was that about?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

bdlucas said:


> When it rebooted for the first time after the install it said it was "preparing" the update which might take an hour or so. What was that about?


Welcome to the world of software updates! It's a new version of the software, and perhaps updates to the underlying OS as well. Of course it's going to take time to install all of that and set it up to run. It can't do it while everything is running, so it has to wait until a reboot.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

missdona said:


> Updated graphics in the guide, icons and green bar. They remind me of Vista's Aero-glass.


 I guess I'm not good at picking up on aesthetic upgrades, but can someone confirm that the S3 appearance also changed compared to 8.3 software or was it just the THD units?


----------



## MPAC (Nov 14, 2006)

In the season pass manager shows that can be downloaded on Unbox have a computer icon next to them instead of the usual double check. Not sure what this really means, but I noticed it a couple of days ago.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> Welcome to the world of software updates! It's a new version of the software, and perhaps updates to the underlying OS as well. Of course it's going to take time to install all of that and set it up to run. It can't do it while everything is running, so it has to wait until a reboot.


Normal software updates (including TiVo updates that I've seen in the past) don't take an hour or so of preparation time on rebooting. Something unusual happened in this update, just wondering what it is.

I've seen mention of a new file system coming at some point. Converting an entire disk to a new file system is just the kind of thing that could take a while. Wonder if there's any chance that's what happened.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I guess I'm not good at picking up on aesthetic upgrades, but can someone confirm that the S3 appearance also changed compared to 8.3 software or was it just the THD units?


I would be curious about this as well as I didn't notice much if any difference to the interface (I have a S3).


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

bdlucas said:


> Normal software updates (including TiVo updates that I've seen in the past) don't take an hour or so of preparation time on rebooting. Something unusual happened in this update, just wondering what it is.
> 
> I've seen mention of a new file system coming at some point. Converting an entire disk to a new file system is just the kind of thing that could take a while. Wonder if there's any chance that's what happened.


Every update I've seen so far on the S3, even the major ones, has said an hour or two, but has never taken quite that long. The THD has a new version of the MFS file system, but there would have to be some major testing done I'd think if they were going to retrofit the new onto the old (including updating the disk's partition table) in existing S3 units, unless the old version was designed to handle such a thing easily.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I guess I'm not good at picking up on aesthetic upgrades, but can someone confirm that the S3 appearance also changed compared to 8.3 software or was it just the THD units?


I don't think so. I think the S2 units now have the fancier graphics that the S3 has always had.


----------



## SingerDoc (May 9, 2007)

An additional bug fix to report. Certain OTA stations could not be tuned with earlier versions of TIVO S3 software despite these stations having strong signals and being tunable with other HDTV receivers attached to the same antenna. I had such a problem tuning WVPT channels 51.1, 51.2, 51.3 in Charlottesville Virginia. With the installation of the new software version, this problem has suddenly disappeared. Many thanks to TIVO programmers for correcting this problem!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

The 9.1 software has broken the functionality of the combined Live TV/Guide button on the remote for Humax DVD burner S2 Tivos. (TSN 595). Using the button to bring up the live guide gives a bonk. It will switch to live TV from menus or pre-recorded shows as expected, but the second press to bring up the guide fails. Using a remote from a 540 Nightlight TiVo which has separate guide and live TV buttons works as expected.

CuriousMark

(Please don't complain about S2 posts here, it is the only comprehensive bug report thread on 9.1. Duplicating it in the coffee house would be wasteful)

*Edit: I now take it all back. The problem was easy to fix, all I had to do was restart my TiVo. If anyone else sees this behavior after updating to 9.1, just do a restart and all will be well.

Edit: Ok, only pressing the TiVo button is needed to fix this. See below*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Maybe my wording was bad. The point I was trying to make is prior to 9.1 following a reboot you had to re-enter the code to get 30SS. Now once you have set it up once you no longer have to re-do it following a reboot. This is a great/welcome change! I've reworded my 1st post to perhaps make it clearer.
> NOTE: The 1st time you boot up with 9.1 you still have to setup 30SS but after that rebooting will not disable it.


Ah...my bad....that IS a great new feature!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

* Manual recording setup has changed. Seems to have the same functionality (I don't use it enough to remember every previous detail), but I know the screen/process is slightly different.

* Not only FF/REW, but 8 second jumpback also has the slight freeze. Someone said above they don't see it, or get a black frame. It's not a black frame, just a slight freeze (~1/5 second) in the display, then it does its thing. Not too big a deal, just different than before (no discernable pause at all).

* _(This is a maybe)_ Pixellation has been fixed for me. In the two days I've been playing with this release, I have seen no pixellation on the usual suspects (which for me were ABC/NBC HD cable -- 312/313 Houston). This could obviously blow up at any time, but for two days now . . . (fingers crossed).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Add me to the list that 9.1 screwed up 30 second skip and instant replay. Static image on the screen while it advances or moves backwards in time. Makes it difficult to hit the spot correctly now. This is a bummer. It does the same thing on new and old recordings. It's still useable, and it's not as bad as the Comcrap DVR, but it's pretty glitchy compared to before.  

Please fix this TiVo? Thanks for making the 30 second skip feature permanent after a reboot, but I'd rather have it work like it did before...


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I wonder if the slight freeze on 30-sec skip is to placate commercial people? We're now forced to see a little bit more of the commercials than we were before?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> I wonder if the slight freeze on 30-sec skip is to placate commercial people? We're now forced to see a little bit more of the commercials than we were before?


You mean THE MAN is at it again?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

How about one M card for dual tuner support on S3, has anyone tried?


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

It is not a real "bug" but after my update to 9.1 today , on the diagnostics screen, there is a msg to "name" my Tivo at Tivo.com. Went to Tivo.com but the previous name was still there. No big deal...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

hiker said:


> How about one M card for dual tuner support on S3, has anyone tried?


 According to TivoJerry, no this is not yet supported:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5556555#post5556555


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

How about this post, the buffer is now 1 hr long? any one confirm this?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368458


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

yunlin12 said:


> How about this post, the buffer is now 1 hr long? any one confirm this?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368458


 Just checked both my tuners on 1 S3 via Slingbox and both are still 30 min buffers for me (both tuners were tuned to digital SD channels at the time).


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

The scale is 1 hour, but the green buffered section is limited to 30 minutes on my S3.


----------



## Evilmonkee (Sep 8, 2007)

CuriousMark said:


> The 9.1 software has broken the functionality of the combined Live TV/Guide button on the remote for Humax DVD burner S2 Tivos. (TSN 595). Using the button to bring up the live guide gives a bonk. It will switch to live TV from menus or pre-recorded shows as expected, but the second press to bring up the guide fails. Using a remote from a 540 Nightlight TiVo which has separate guide and live TV buttons works as expected.
> 
> CuriousMark
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you don't actually have to restart your tivo. It seems like after every update and you get the bonk when using the guide button, all you have to do is press the tivo button once after the update. Then the guide button should work again. Not sure why it does this. Maybe it's a subtle way of the tivo letting you know that it has been updated. Saves a reboot though.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad news for those with more than 2 boxes wanting to use MRV. 9.1 broke MRV rather badly.

Following excerpted from my more detailed posting in this thread (post #28)

"....To clarify Box A is in the process of transferring a program to box B. Box C attempts to start a transfer (any program) from box A. Get the error message. Transferring from box B to box C is no problem.

Once the transfer from box A to Box B is stopped, then box C can transfer from box A with no problem. "


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

RoyK said:


> Bad news for those with more than 2 boxes wanting to use MRV. 9.1 broke MRV rather badly.
> 
> Following excerpted from my more detailed posting in this thread (post #28)
> 
> ...


 So to summarize, "with 9.1 MRV it's not possible to start multiple transfers from a single unit - only a single transfer at a time works". Does that sound right? I guess we won't know until MRV is enabled on S3/THD units if the problem applies to them as well.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> So to summarize, "with 9.1 MRV it's not possible to start multiple transfers from a single unit - only a single transfer at a time works". Does that sound right? I guess we won't know until MRV is enabled on S3/THD units if the problem applies to them as well.


More accurately one box can not source to more than one other box at a time.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

RoyK said:


> More accurately one box can not source to more than one other box at a time.


 OK thanks, updated the new bug list with this info an link to relevant thread.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Evilmonkee said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't actually have to restart your tivo. It seems like after every update and you get the bonk when using the guide button, all you have to do is press the tivo button once after the update. Then the guide button should work again. Not sure why it does this. Maybe it's a subtle way of the tivo letting you know that it has been updated. Saves a reboot though.


There are two flavors of remote, those with a guide button and those without. Until the Tivo knows which one is being used it will assume the remote has a guide button and that Live TV is used to switch tuners. Pressing the Tivo button allows the Tivo to detect the remote type.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Normal software updates (including TiVo updates that I've seen in the past) don't take an hour or so of preparation time on rebooting. Something unusual happened in this update, just wondering what it is.
> 
> I've seen mention of a new file system coming at some point. Converting an entire disk to a new file system is just the kind of thing that could take a while. Wonder if there's any chance that's what happened.


That's exactly what's happening. Every major update (v. 2.x->3.x->4.x->5.x->7.x->8.x->9.x) includes changes to the MFS database and/or file system, and the update process makes those changes. The more you have on your TiVo, the longer it takes.

This is also why it's impossible to "roll back" a major update.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Evilmonkee said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't actually have to restart your tivo. It seems like after every update and you get the bonk when using the guide button, all you have to do is press the tivo button once after the update. Then the guide button should work again. Not sure why it does this. Maybe it's a subtle way of the tivo letting you know that it has been updated. Saves a reboot though.


It has probably always been this way, I just never noticed it before. In the past I probably always pressed the TiVo button before trying to look at the guide.

Thanks for the clarification. :up:

CuriousMark


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a new "feature". On my series 2 I have a "_tivo-videos DVR" folder with a logo that looks like a S3 in front of it. Maybe in preparation for the MRV? (I have a Series 3, so I felt it was an appropriate topic for a S3 forum... )


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

SingerDoc said:


> An additional bug fix to report. Certain OTA stations could not be tuned with earlier versions of TIVO S3 software despite these stations having strong signals and being tunable with other HDTV receivers attached to the same antenna. I had such a problem tuning WVPT channels 51.1, 51.2, 51.3 in Charlottesville Virginia. With the installation of the new software version, this problem has suddenly disappeared. Many thanks to TIVO programmers for correcting this problem!


Oh sweet! 61-x in Philadelphia (WPPX) was the same way. Now I can see it! Hooray!


----------



## Evilmonkee (Sep 8, 2007)

petew said:


> There are two flavors of remote, those with a guide button and those without. Until the Tivo knows which one is being used it will assume the remote has a guide button and that Live TV is used to switch tuners. Pressing the Tivo button allows the Tivo to detect the remote type.


Aha! That makes sense. Thanks for the explanation. I've always wondered if there was a legitimate reason for that.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> It has probably always been this way, I just never noticed it before. In the past I probably always pressed the TiVo button before trying to look at the guide.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. :up:
> 
> CuriousMark


Is this related to the way Tivo responds to two different types of Tivo remote? There is an older version of Tivo remote, I seem to remember that some of the functions are not available on that version. And in the new version remote some new buttons are added. And it takes hitting a botton on the new version remote to remind Tivo that it's receiving signal from the new version.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

yunlin12 said:


> Is this related to the way Tivo responds to two different types of Tivo remote? There is an older version of Tivo remote, I seem to remember that some of the functions are not available on that version. And in the new version remote some new buttons are added. And it takes hitting a botton on the new version remote to remind Tivo that it's receiving signal from the new version.


I have it now from two different sources, one above in this thread and one offline, that the situation is exactly as you describe it. I had never known that. It is great to learn something new.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I noticed this evening that my daily TiVoCast download was not in it's own folder. In the past TivoCast downloads seemed to always go in a folder even with just one program. Tonight the program had a normal entry in the ToDo list.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Not really a new "feature" but

http://[tivo-ip]/index.html

brings up HME welcome page.

I think this is new for S3s but probably has been around on other platforms for a while, however it is possible I'm remembering wrong.

https server responds, but know URLs I tried respond with HTTP 403 Forbidden


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

How come the search still doesn't have a season premier or series premier wishlist option? My HR10-250 has them and I love that wish list search to find all the new shows for the season. Is that something that only DirecTV is able to do for some reason?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Didn't see this one mentioned....

I've been seeing since 9.1... if the recording has some reception problems (pixelation / multicast issues, etc) that would normally result in a moment of scrambled or dropped out video... now, it "speeds" through it. Like someone hit FF for just a second. It does make the problems more tolerable, but it's a bit odd at first


----------



## illc0mm (Jul 4, 2007)

Tydal,

I second on the "new feature" with the way pixelation is handled. It is better, but still annoying.

-illc0mm


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

In my experience, menus are much slower, much like the update before last. Shortly after that they pushed an update that fixed them with 8.3.1.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

+1 (after 48 hours)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Not really a new "feature" but
> 
> http://[tivo-ip]/index.html
> 
> ...


 HME welcome page has been working since day 1. The https server responding I think happened with 8.3 on S3s but I could be mistaken there.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

Another new feature is that several things seem more asynchronous. For example, when you go letter-by-letter when finding programs to record by name, you previously had to wait after each letter for TiVo to compose and display the resulting list. Now you can continue to move the cursor around to choose the next letter immediately, and the list of shows appears when it's available.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

Hey mods, can you move this thread to the Coffee House? There are already duplicate threads, and this one isn't specific to just the S3 forum.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've noticed a bug in the Wishlists. Go to WL (AKA TiVo-3), scroll down far enough to find a WL that is not on the first screen. Go to it, view Upcoming Episodes, then back out to the WL, then back out to the main WL screen. It *should *be on the WL you have been playing with. However, since 9.1, every time I do this, it returns to a random WL on the 1st page/screen. Very annoying, as I go in & out of WL extensively looking at upcoming eps. And I have 50+ WL. 

Anyone else see this?


----------



## rbeauch (Jan 23, 2002)

If you use custom network settings, you can now add up to 3 DNS server addresses. Prior to this release you were limited to one. This feature helped me in my home network.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rseligman said:


> Hey mods, can you move this thread to the Coffee House? There are already duplicate threads, and this one isn't specific to just the S3 forum.


It needs to stay here for those of us that don't usually visit the coffee house.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> It needs to stay here for those of us that don't usually visit the coffee house.


How about visiting the correct forum for it instead then?

This is obviously not Series3/HD specific so shouldn't be here.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

SingerDoc said:


> An additional bug fix to report. Certain OTA stations could not be tuned with earlier versions of TIVO S3 software despite these stations having strong signals and being tunable with other HDTV receivers attached to the same antenna. I had such a problem tuning WVPT channels 51.1, 51.2, 51.3 in Charlottesville Virginia. With the installation of the new software version, this problem has suddenly disappeared. Many thanks to TIVO programmers for correcting this problem!


And thank you for pointing this out. I'd had a problem with receiving one of my HD locals OTA, but could receive it via cable - even called up the station, couldn't figure it out. After seeing this I went and tried to tune it - lo and behold, *bam* the video comes in perfectly. Nice to see that's fixed.


----------



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Why can't TiVo just document the bug fixes for those of us who care enough to know?! I can see them all reading this thread and snickering "I wonder if they'll figure out this one was fixed..."...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ITGuy72 said:


> Why can't TiVo just document the bug fixes for those of us who care enough to know?! I can see them all reading this thread and snickering "I wonder if they'll figure out this one was fixed..."...


Yeah I've never understood TiVos reluctance to address what features and bug-fixes are included in the releases.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

Also, not really a new feature, but sort of an oddity - I've noticed that after the 9.1 update, at least 50% of the time when pausing anything with Dolby Digital audio, my surround receiver loses the stream completely. The Dolby Digital indicator remains lit, but I can hear a relay inside it flip, and pushing its "Display" button to show the current stream format shows nothing. (It's an Onkyo TX-SR674, for the record.) It doesn't happen all the time, but I only noticed it after the 9.1 update. It's a bit annoying, since when that happens, it takes a second after unpausing for the receiver to realize it's receiving a Dolby Digital bitstream again and reconfigure itself to handle it. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

demon said:


> Also, not really a new feature, but sort of an oddity - I've noticed that after the 9.1 update, at least 50% of the time when pausing anything with Dolby Digital audio, my surround receiver loses the stream completely. The Dolby Digital indicator remains lit, but I can hear a relay inside it flip, and pushing its "Display" button to show the current stream format shows nothing. (It's an Onkyo TX-SR674, for the record.) It doesn't happen all the time, but I only noticed it after the 9.1 update. It's a bit annoying, since when that happens, it takes a second after unpausing for the receiver to realize it's receiving a Dolby Digital bitstream again and reconfigure itself to handle it. Has anyone else seen this?


I have a Sony receiver and this has always happened to me. I thought it was just the optical cable re-synching to the audio stream from the TiVo. I generally have to hit instant replay a couple of times to get it back.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Yeah I've never understood TiVos reluctance to address what features and bug-fixes are included in the releases.


At every release, this question comes up, and the only answer we get, if any, is "policy". Yes, it would take effort to come up with a public list that didn't reveal unannounced functionality that would appear in internal release notes, but the lack of release notes with bug fixes *is* a bit unexpected given the normal industry practice.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Purpose is to summarize 9.1 new features, bug fixes & new bugs based on what users have posted so far. In no particular order, from what I gather so far: ...


Nice, comprehensive list :up:


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yeah... cosmetic thing when viewing wishlists - it shows what should be a lone & character as &amp;, when showing the terms and any category lists.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't know if "not responding to over half of keypresses" is a feature...but the little light on the front indicates it received the signal...but it does nothing. And the menus are S-L-O-W...and take FOREVER to draw. This is especially true with Now Playing. Nothing hacked, nothing special, just a regular Series 3. Just got the update today and am not happy


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Be aware that Tivo may need to reindex guide data after the update, causing reduced performance for ~48 hours.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's a "new" feature for your list. There is now a TiVo-Slow shortcut which takes you into the Messages and Settings menu. At the main menu hit the slow button.


* - I say "new" since it's actually a resurrection of an old shortcut, but the old one took you directly into the System Info screen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

morac said:


> Here's a "new" feature for your list. There is now a TiVo-Slow shortcut which takes you into the Messages and Settings menu. At the main menu hit the slow button.
> 
> * - I say "new" since it's actually a resurrection of an old shortcut, but the old one took you directly into the System Info screen.


 Good find! I go into Messages & Settings quite often so this will be useful, thanks!


----------



## dpoterek (Jul 5, 2004)

Does this update enable the e-sata for series 3 HD?

If not, anyone know when this will officially be supported?


----------



## Warhawks (Apr 9, 2007)

I hear November, plus Tivo To Go at that time (lady on the phone told me earlier in the week)


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope it doesn't mess up what we already have when it's enabled.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

DEAR TIVO ENGINEERING:

RE: MRV PROBLEM - BOX UNABLE TO SOURCE TO MORE THAN ONE OTHER BOX

If anyone from TiVo is interested I've written a detailed description of the problem I've been complaining about complete with screen photos, detailed equipment descriptions, hookup info and what I've tried to do to resolve the problem.

Contact me by PM and I'd be pleased to email a PDF of the report to you.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

First Post said:


> FF/REW and skip back/30-sec skip on S3/THD units have noticeable delays/freezes compared to 8.3 software. If you 30-sec skip in quick succession you only see a frozen video frame unless you slow down the skips. There is also a slight freeze when exiting these trick play functions.


This is really annoying. Thankfully, the actual skipping hasn't been slowed down, only the display of the image, but it's still a pain.

It seems like these releases are never quite right...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I've had SP channel remapping problems since 9.1 showed up and also, whenever I reenter the SP list, it now always takes me to the first entry regardless of where I was in the list the last time I was there. Not everybody is seeing this, but I have a lot of entries in the SP list .. 74.

I posted my issues in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5570403#post5570403

-David


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I have noticed stale video images. The first time I noticed it was when watching a TivoCast and then watching another TiVoCast program, if I go to watch another TiVoCast program I see a stale image (of the last program I watched) for a fraction of a second before the video changes to the current program I am watching. I can reproduce this as well over and over again by opening a TiVoCast watching part it and then watching a different one. 

Anyone else noticing this problem? This is on my Series 3

I also notice the 30 sec skip issue.


----------



## WebG (Jan 31, 2005)

I just got the 9.1 two days ago and I HATE the manual recording screen redo.

For those of you who haven't seen it, let me walk you through the old way / new way:

OLD WAY:

- Go to FIND PROGRAMS / MANUAL RECORD / BY TIME & CHANNEL / FAVORITE CHANNELS
- Scroll up/down to date, scroll up/down to channel, then you can scroll up/down to a specific timeslot. 
- **** then you can press the back button, change channels, and the program listing is updated for the new channel _AT THE SAME TIME SECTION THAT YOU JUST USED_. 
- This way, you can browse quickly through all the channels to see what's on at 9pm for the next 2 weeks.

NEW WAY:
- Go to FIND PROGRAMS / MANUAL RECORD / BY TIME & CHANNEL / FAVORITE CHANNELS
- Scroll up/down to date, scroll up/down to channel, then you can scroll up/down to a specific timeslot. Notice that the program guide always begins at midnight of the day that you selected.
- When you press the back button to change channels, the program listing resets back to midnight on the new channel, forcing you to scroll through the days' programming.
- This way, you can NOT browse through all the channels to see what's on at 9pm for the next 2 weeks without having to scroll through an entire day for each channel that you're looking at.

Does anyone have a way to report this as a bug, or is there a reasonable workaround/fix for this way-too-annoying "feature" that obviously didn't go through enduser QA usability testing?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

WebG said:


> Does anyone have a way to report this as a bug, or is there a reasonable workaround/fix for this way-too-annoying "feature" that obviously didn't go through enduser QA usability testing?


 I would suspect manual recording is not used often if ever by most which is why this and other issues related to manual recordings cropped up. I use it only sparingly for shows where guide data is messed up and I would otherwise end up with a zillion repeats of the show - those shows are on same schedule every day so perfect for repeat manual recordings.
Sounds like you use manual recordings a lot? Any specific reason why?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you use manual recordings a lot? Any specific reason why?


Manuals are often useful with sports, esp. where there are overlaping events or the TiVo dictated 1/1.5/3hr extensions don't fit the bill.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you use manual recordings a lot? Any specific reason why?


Try setting up a recording for a show that's on 9:00 PM a week from next Wednesday with the guide. You can do it but you'll have a sore thumb.

He was referring to the browse by channel menu, not the VCR style recording setup.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone else noticed that Amazon Unbox downloads now are in a "Amazon Unbox" folder AND also in the main list (the same way a HD recording is in both the HD folder and the main list)? At least that's how it is for my download of "Disturbia", and I don't remember it being this way before. Seems like overkill to me...

They also seem to have moved all the text on the screen to the left in order to fit in the "Amazon Unbox" logo to the right (where the channel logos are). This seems to have resulted in less space for the title of a recording, though I can't verify that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

When you start FFing, the line in the time bar actually skips BACK a little bit. (and the reverse happens when you start rewinding). I didn't play with it long enough to see if it actually skips back in the show or if it's a visual glitch with the time bar.

I'm talking about FFx2 and rewx2 at least.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

RoyK said:


> Try setting up a recording for a show that's on 9:00 PM a week from next Wednesday with the guide. You can do it but you'll have a sore thumb.
> 
> He was referring to the browse by channel menu, not the VCR style recording setup.


 Oh OK, I guess I've never used that. But regarding scheduling shows several days in advance from the guide just press enter to get to options and adjust the day and time there to jump right to it - pretty easy and doesn't take that many key presses.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

moyekj said:


> *BUG FIXES*
> THD units now have significantly improved grid guide performance compared to their previous version.
> ...
> 
> Please post anything else I'm missing.


Fixed the single most annoying bug -- speed on search by time on favorite channels is now normal. No more multi-minute waits for searches or page-down.

Also fixed "play from rewind" issue where the old version would skip forward about 30 seconds when play was pressed during a rewind.

The first is the biggest. Massive improvement. Any new bugs were worth fixing this one.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Oh OK, I guess I've never used that. But regarding scheduling shows several days in advance from the guide just press enter to get to options and adjust the day and time there to jump right to it - pretty easy and doesn't take that many key presses.


Well we both learned something. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## WebG (Jan 31, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you use manual recordings a lot? Any specific reason why?


Others pointed out what I was doing (and I'll take this to the "bug" thread that I just now noticed). I would use the channel view to see if there was anything worthwhile in the coming week that wasn't part of my normal recording. For example, if FOX decided to run some "When Animals Attack Supermodels" special. Or to see if I was going to have any odd overlaps on desired programs if I decide to suddenly record 30 Rock this week for some reason or other.

So I would just zip through the next 2 weeks, scanning all my favorite channels. Much, much faster than flipping to the program grid to do so.

But now the whole thing is broken. Fixable, but broken.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

slimoli said:


> It is not a real "bug" but after my update to 9.1 today , on the diagnostics screen, there is a msg to "name" my Tivo at Tivo.com. Went to Tivo.com but the previous name was still there. No big deal...


Me too.

Jim


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

TiVo HD, 9.1

1) Missing shortcuts in Search by Title. When spelling a word, I used to be able to hit page (channel) down, while on the left side. This would move focus to the right side list and page down, saving a few keystrokes.

Similarly, when on the right-side list, I used to be able to hit the clear button which cleared the word and moved focus back to the left side.

These were pretty useful when doing multiple searches.

2) The new resolution display on the video info page is delayed when changing channels or tuners. You have to refresh the info to get the correct resolution.

tlc


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Anybody else having problems transferring mpg videos to their 540 model Tivo? I am only getting audio, no video. 240 still works fine. Both at 9.1

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5572421&&#post5572421

Edit: My bad. I thought I had set Tivo.Net to 4:3. Apparently it didn't stick. Tried again with same video and 4:3, plays fine with audio/video on my 540.

There may still be an issue with 16:9 though as pointed out by others.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Anyone else noticed that Amazon Unbox downloads now are in a "Amazon Unbox" folder AND also in the main list (the same way a HD recording is in both the HD folder and the main list)? At least that's how it is for my download of "Disturbia", and I don't remember it being this way before. Seems like overkill to me...
> 
> They also seem to have moved all the text on the screen to the left in order to fit in the "Amazon Unbox" logo to the right (where the channel logos are). This seems to have resulted in less space for the title of a recording, though I can't verify that.


Is the Unbox folder now permanently at the bottom? And the individual shows now in the list per date downloaded? Are only downloads since 9.1 treated this way?


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> Is the Unbox folder now permanently at the bottom? And the individual shows now in the list per date downloaded? Are only downloads since 9.1 treated this way?


No, unfortunately the Unbox folder is still at the top. I hope they move it to the bottom like they did with the HD folder at some point in the future, now that individual programs from Unbox show up directly in the NPL.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

to do list bug - Is anyone else seeing this?:

I have 2 S2DTs and both are exhbiting this bug and i'm reproducing it on a daily basis

Example:
I go into my to do list in order to cull some items i do not need - usually these are at the bottom of the to do list nearly 2 weeks out.

8.3 software would allow me to delete any item with the clear button on the remote and would then refresh the list back at the exact point i deleted the item

9.1 software now refreshes the list back to the top of the list making me page back down to to where i was at (like 10 pages down). This is getting very frustrating. I've waited a week to post and have not yet seen anyone reporting this. So is anyone else seeing this or am I the only one?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I found a new added feature.

The box spontaneusly reboots often and works like crap when it doesn't. Did they let D* work on the software for this release? What they heck did they do? I'm getting the same problems on my machine and the one I have installed over at my Mom's. Both started to do this after the update but were great before.

Edited to add, tivo has now died completely, stuck at the opening screen with no menu..... After getting hung up on once, a new one is on the way.... Under warranty thank goodness.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

zand94 said:


> 9.1 software now refreshes the list back to the top of the list making me page back down to to where i was at (like 10 pages down). This is getting very frustrating. I've waited a week to post and have not yet seen anyone reporting this. So is anyone else seeing this or am I the only one?


This is a problem in the 9.1 software.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

zand94 said:


> to do list bug - Is anyone else seeing this?:
> 
> I have 2 S2DTs and both are exhbiting this bug and i'm reproducing it on a daily basis
> 
> ...


It's been reported on several threads, and is a pain. In my case it returns to some early point in the list in a seemingly random basis. Sometimes 8-10 items back, other times several pages back.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just found another starnge behavior since the new update. I have season pass for Life on NBC HD. However, I missed the first episode and just noticed that it is being repeated on Bravo, so I selected it to record tomorrow afternoon. This is a SD channel, but the recording menu was the HD menu, that is no choice for Quality setting.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

thanks for confirming the bug and adding it to the unofficial list. TiVo will be working on getting us fixes soon i'm sure


----------



## alex_w (Jul 26, 2005)

moyekj said:


> [*] Wishlist bug: When you view Upcoming Episodes of a WL, then back out to the WL, then back out to the main WL screen you are not returned to the WL you entered.


This wouldn't be so terrible if wish list scrolling itself didn't also become so sluggish to become unusable, at least five seconds per screen--an act which must be repeated if you want to look at two or more wish lists that aren't on the first page.

Alex.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Some strange behavior going on now with 9.1 on an S3. I have a season pass to record some news program. For some reason it has decided to record the same program on both tuners. This does a couple of things. I'm only choosing to keep 2 episodes of the program (ie 2 weeks) so the previous week is removed automatically by the double recording. If I go to live TV it asks me to terminate one of the shows.

Has anyone seen this behavior? Before or after 9.1?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Some strange behavior going on now with 9.1 on an S3. I have a season pass to record some news program. For some reason it has decided to record the same program on both tuners. This does a couple of things. I'm only choosing to keep 2 episodes of the program (ie 2 weeks) so the previous week is removed automatically by the double recording. If I go to live TV it asks me to terminate one of the shows.
> 
> Has anyone seen this behavior? Before or after 9.1?


 That's very odd and I haven't run into it. Are both tuners recording from exact same channel #? Or do you have different versions of same station name (like OTA vs cable)? I had some oddness a while ago with 8.3 related to OTA & cable versions getting intermixed for season passes, and re-doing guided setup seemed to clear it up.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

moyekj said:


> That's very odd and I haven't run into it. Are both tuners recording from exact same channel #? Or do you have different versions of same station name (like OTA vs cable)? I had some oddness a while ago with 8.3 related to OTA & cable versions getting intermixed for season passes, and re-doing guided setup seemed to clear it up.


Yes, exact same channel. I've had it happen twice now in a couple of hours. First was a Season Pass. Second was a wishlist. I don't have OTA so my only guide is digital cable. There is only 1 version of this particular channel in my lineup (these are the SD digital simulcast versions of a local channel and SpikeTV, there are no SD OTA simulcast or HD versions)


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

moyekj said:


> S3 units (THD units already had this): Diagnostics menus now contains real time updating information


The S3 did have this capability (manually) before 9.1. If you pressed the INFO button, it updated the signal strength.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

moyekj said:


> If you 30-sec skip in quick succession you only see a frozen video frame unless you slow down the skips. There is also a slight freeze when exiting these trick play functions.


I think I have the 30 second skip issue figured out. I'm not so sure it is a bug as much as a change in behavior. A change many of us may not like. From what I can tell, functionally, it works the same as before. What appears to be missing is the video feedback. It is as though the user is barred from seeing anything once the 30 sec skip is pushed. If you press the 30 sec skip 3 times, it jumps 90 seconds. All you see is a freeze frame until it moves the 90 seconds. Prior to this, you would see 2 additional instant previews in-between each successive 30 second interval. This is not a different result from what you presented here, but I think I understand better now what is happening. Oh, and I do not like it at all.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

WebG said:


> - When you press the back button to change channels, the program listing resets back to midnight on the new channel, forcing you to scroll through the days' programming.


There are quite a few bugs that cause the menus to NOT return to (remember) where you were last. This problem happens in several menu areas, and started with the 9.1 update. makes me wonder if they are all related. I noticed it again as I deleted Wishlists this morning.

9.1 introduces quite a large number of bugs. My guess is that the addition of the MRV and TTG understructure, and the HD/S3 code merge required a substantial re-write of large areas of code. Maybe they should have done more testing and fine tuning, but then we would not be getting MRV and TTG in November.

I'll take MRV and put up with these bugs for now. Most of the issues are not serious, and I'm sure 9.2 (or whatever) will whittle away at most of these new issues.

Jim H.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Whoops.. Didn't notice I was in series 3.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pl1 said:


> The S3 did have this capability (manually) before 9.1. If you pressed the INFO button, it updated the signal strength.


 Interesting, didn't know that. The behavior now however is signal strength, SNR, RS corrected/uncorrected, and a bunch of other diagnostic info all update on the fly now (every few seconds) which did not happen with 8.3.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I have had numerous incidents where the pointer to the position in the recording has gotten "lost" such that if I exit the recording and then play it again I am somewhere other than where I left off. Not clear if there is a pattern to making this occur, nor whether the incorrect location happens to be something like the previous pointer from a prior exit.


----------



## bown (Nov 4, 2006)

Am I the only one here truly saddened by the number of times working items are broken in new software releases?

I work in the software industry and we fully test all new and old functionality before each release.

The Tivo has a very small list of functions compared with what we develop, so why don't they seem to test before they release?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

bown said:


> The Tivo has a very small list of functions compared with what we develop, so why don't they seem to test before they release?


I'm just curious, do you really know that for a fact? I mean, with the minor issues we are seeing, in all, TiVo is really a marvel, IMO. I have always been amazed at the picture quality, especially with the HD versions. And a lot of the issues are really cableco issues (which I have seen with STB's as well.) And the picture is the most important aspect, really, isn't it?.

I'm not saying you are wrong because I don't know what's required to program the TiVo and I have no idea what it is you develop. But, I'm just saying I do feel very fortunate to have my TiVo's.


----------



## bown (Nov 4, 2006)

pl1 said:


> I'm just curious, do you really know that for a fact? I mean, with the minor issues we are seeing, in all, TiVo is really a marvel, IMO. I have always been amazed at the picture quality, especially with the HD versions. And a lot of the issues are really cableco issues (which I have seen with STB's as well.) And the picture is the most important aspect, really, isn't it?.
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong because I don't know what's required to program the TiVo and I have no idea what it is you develop. But, I'm just saying I do feel very fortunate to have my TiVo's.


No, I don't know anything for a fact. Just speculating since many builds seem to break something that used to work.

Don't get me wrong, I would rather use a tivo than a comcast box any day. I don't think that the tivo could EVER get that bad even if they tried. I just wish they would spend more time testing before release.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

bown said:


> No, I don't know anything for a fact. Just speculating since many builds seem to break something that used to work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would rather use a tivo than a comcast box any day. I don't think that the tivo could EVER get that bad even if they tried. I just wish they would spend more time testing before release.


That's all I'm saying.  I think I'm starting to realize that myself. That we need to put all of this in perspective and be happy we have what we have. I guess I'm finding that even I have been bashing them more than I really should be.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bown said:


> Am I the only one here truly saddened by the number of times working items are broken in new software releases?


Nope.


bown said:


> why don't they seem to test before they release?


Am I the only one here truly saddened that they do apparently test before they release?


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's another weird one...

When I was fast-forwarding, I suddenly got a grey TiVo box in the middle of the screen - filled about 1/3 of the screen in the center with the color TiVo logo. When I stopped, I was in the middle of a truck commercial...but then a commercial for TiVo started. About 10-15 minutes later, it did it again. While I was FF thru, got the box...then later in the commercial break a commercial for TiVo. I have never seen it again when I am FF...without a TiVo commercial coming up.

Jim


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> .....
> Am I the only one here truly saddened that they do apparently test before they release?


Sickened would describe it better.....


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

jmace57 said:


> Here's another weird one...
> 
> When I was fast-forwarding, I suddenly got a grey TiVo box in the middle of the screen - filled about 1/3 of the screen in the center with the color TiVo logo. When I stopped, I was in the middle of a truck commercial...but then a commercial for TiVo started. About 10-15 minutes later, it did it again. While I was FF thru, got the box...then later in the commercial break a commercial for TiVo. I have never seen it again when I am FF...without a TiVo commercial coming up.
> 
> Jim


Whoa! How'd you get into that and no one else has reported it. Any mods to your system or backdoor codes enabled?

Several years ago TiVo reported that they were going to implement their own commercials to be super-imposed on the screen during the FF function. But from what I've seen they seemed to have backed off that idea. But it sounds like you have gotten into that code section.


----------



## TallyLaddie (Nov 28, 2006)

I had the gray box happen yesterday, but when I hit 8 sec back, it went away. Wondered what I had done to cause that -- I'll have to experiment on this.

BTW, count me in with the crowd that is annoyed with the "new" behavior of the 30ss and b8sb buttons. Used to be I could skip until I saw show; then bs to the commercial before and be there. Now that doesn't work because I can't see where I am. I can understand doing this on 30ss but why on backspace?


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

One to add to the bug list.

S2DT.

Two suggestion programs are recording, one from direct cable and one from the cable box. If the recording from the direct cable ends or is canceled, the cable box is reset to channel 01. This doesn't end the recording from the cable box, it just changes the channel right in the middle of the recording. I've seen this occur several times now and it appears to be a consistent behavior. I haven't seen if it occurs when it is a scheduled recording (rather than suggestion) on the cable box channel.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> Is the Unbox folder now permanently at the bottom? And the individual shows now in the list per date downloaded? Are only downloads since 9.1 treated this way?


I have no older downloads, and only one current download. The folder is NOT at the bottom like the HD folder, but treated like any other folder, just like before. So the download of "Disturbia" is in the main list, and right above it is the "Amazon Unbox" folder, since they have the same time and date. I assume this folder will move around based on the date of the last download in it, just like normal.

I just don't understand why the downloads are both in the folder AND in the main list. Another bug, maybe, or the same thinking behind this as the HD folder (but at least that one stays in one place).

All in all, pretty dumb behavior, IMO. I don't understand why the Unbox downloads have to be in their own folder (and the fact that they use valuable space to show the Unbox logo is even more annoying).


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I had previously reported the problem of frame freeze before IR, and before the Auto-correct on FFx2 and FFx3.

Now I've found another bug. Maybe someone already reported it (too many threads to read them all), but the Skip-to-Tick no longer works when you are using it within the Live TV buffer. It just skips to beginning or end. Maybe it never did work there, but I sure thought that I was using it before.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jrm01 said:



> I had previously reported the problem of frame freeze before IR, and before the Auto-correct on FFx2 and FFx3.
> 
> Now I've found another bug. Maybe someone already reported it (too many threads to read them all), but the Skip-to-Tick no longer works when you are using it within the Live TV buffer. It just skips to beginning or end. Maybe it never did work there, but I sure thought that I was using it before.


Skip-to-tick functions when using FFW or REW. Did you hit the skip button while using FFW or REW?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MickeS said:


> All in all, pretty dumb behavior,


But consistent in its inconsistency. 

I agree with your view.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> ...
> Skip-to-Tick no longer works when you are using it within the Live TV buffer.
> ...


It never worked in the live buffer, recordings only.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

hiker said:


> It never worked in the live buffer, recordings only.


Durn! Could have sworn I had used it in Live buffer.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> Durn! Could have sworn I had used it in Live buffer.


Nope, never worked there. I keep making that mistake over and over again though...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> Durn! Could have sworn I had used it in Live buffer.


It does work in the "Live Buffer" IF you are recording it AND watching it as LiveTV


----------



## TallyLaddie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm, It seems that the freeze frame video on the 30ss and 8sb seems to only be on stuff recorded before the upgrade. This would make sense if they changed the file format but left in the old format to allow you to play older recordings.

Also. I had been unable to get OTA ch 40 here if I tuned to 40-1, but if I tuned to 2-1 (their actual broadcast channel), I could get it. Now, since the upgrade, I can get 40-1.

Overall, a good upgrade.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

TallyLaddie said:


> Hmm, It seems that the freeze frame video on the 30ss and 8sb seems to only be on stuff recorded before the upgrade. This would make sense if they changed the file format but left in the old format to allow you to play older recordings.
> 
> Also. I had been unable to get OTA ch 40 here if I tuned to 40-1, but if I tuned to 2-1 (their actual broadcast channel), I could get it. Now, since the upgrade, I can get 40-1.
> 
> Overall, a good upgrade.


I've found that it's only a problem on HD content. It's fine with SD. I hadn't noticed the before/after upgrade correlation though, I'll try that out tonight


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

HDTiVo said:


> It does work in the "Live Buffer" IF you are recording it AND watching it as LiveTV


I'm waching liveTV right now. If I backup into the buffer, the 30 sec skip still works and I'm not recording. I just verified it agaiin to make sure.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

shady said:


> I've found that it's only a problem on HD content. It's fine with SD. I hadn't noticed the before/after upgrade correlation though, I'll try that out tonight


It seems to me that older HD material is bug-free, but stuff recorded after the upgrade has the problem. I have not noticed it on SD and analog material.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

pl1 said:


> I'm waching liveTV right now. If I backup into the buffer, the 30 sec skip still works and I'm not recording. I just verified it agaiin to make sure.


The 30-sec skip wasn't the issue it was about skipping until the "tick". When watching live, press ff and then "skip". It will jump to real-time, not to the "tick" as it does in a recording.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

MickeS said:


> It seems to me that older HD material is bug-free, but stuff recorded after the upgrade has the problem. I have not noticed it on SD and analog material.


I'm noticing the same thing today. Is it possible that TiVo (the company) was remotely monitoring the 30 Sec skip and replay? And the TiVo box was sending back info before continuing? It's just a thought. Maybe they shut off that service.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

MickeS said:


> The 30-sec skip wasn't the issue it was about skipping until the "tick". When watching live, press ff and then "skip". It will jump to real-time, not to the "tick" as it does in a recording.


Oh, OK.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that "TiVoToComeback" transfers (PC -> TiVo) now gets sorted by the date-time the file was created, and not by the date-time the transfer took place?

I just sat down to watch a show and started the transfer, but when I went back into Now Playing, I didn't think the transfer had started. I scrolled down, and there it was, in the list at the date the file was created.

I don't know if this is better or worse - I guess I can have it either way. But it's a change from before.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Posting this here too as well as in the Coffee House "9.1 bugs" thread...

OK, here's a BIG bug for me. Really, this pisses me off more than anything else so far.

After transferring a 16:9 video to the Series 2, it no longer shows the correct aspect ratio!

No matter what I set the TV Aspect Ratio setting to on the TiVo (I have a widescreen TV), it LETTERBOXES a 16:9 video (tried it with two videos), so that the picture gets sqeezed with black bars on top and bottom.

I used the Series 2 currently exclusively for my son's shows and to watch videos from the PC on the TiVo. This is really, really irritating. And not a good sign if they're about to turn on MRV/TTG/TTCB for Series 3.

What the hell are they doing...


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

MickeS said:


> After transferring a 16:9 video to the Series 2, it no longer shows the correct aspect ratio!
> 
> No matter what I set the TV Aspect Ratio setting to on the TiVo (I have a widescreen TV), it LETTERBOXES a 16:9 video (tried it with two videos), so that the picture gets sqeezed with black bars on top and bottom.


I think there's a setting under settings/video for 4:3 or 16:9 mode on the Tivo. Prior to 9.1 it did nothing except for DVD playback on boxes with DVD drives, perhaps it now works properly.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

petew said:


> I think there's a setting under settings/video for 4:3 or 16:9 mode on the Tivo. Prior to 9.1 it did nothing except for DVD playback on boxes with DVD drives, perhaps it now works properly.


It used to work. I have watched hundreds of 16:9 videos on my Series 2 without any problems. That was before 9.1, where it would output 16:9 videos in full screen if you set the TV Aspect Ratio to 16:9.

After 9.1, it doesn't matter what I set the Aspect Ratio to - it outputs the same picture; squeezed with black bars on top and bottom on my 16:9 TV.

I'd be interested to hear if this has affected the TiVo DVD units too, now that you mention it, if they get 9.1.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I'd be interested to hear if this has affected the TiVo DVD units too, now that you mention it, if they get 9.1.


I'll try it tonight if I get a chance. My humax got 9.1 over the weekend. Also do you have a 240 or 540 Series 2? When goBack was first released the 240 would letterbox 16:9 while the 540 and Humax would display a garbled picture. So I've been converting 16:9 material into 4:3 letterboxed ever since Goback first came out.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

petew said:


> I think there's a setting under settings/video for 4:3 or 16:9 mode on the Tivo. Prior to 9.1 it did nothing except for DVD playback on boxes with DVD drives, perhaps it now works properly.


That's wrong. It always worked properly for TTC content, except on one or two particular models.

Both MikeS reports are bad ones. We need proper anamorphic playback and changing behavior without announcing isn't nice and rather presumptuous.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TallyLaddie said:


> Hmm, It seems that the freeze frame video on the 30ss and 8sb seems to only be on stuff recorded before the upgrade. This would make sense if they changed the file format but left in the old format to allow you to play older recordings.


Not for me. I just checked it now. Tried the 8sec skip on all four: old SD, old HD, new SD, new HD. The SD was analog, not digital, the HD is obviously digital. *All four* showed the slight freeze frame when the 8sec button is clicked.

Minor but aggravating. Can't imagine this wasn't reported during beta? And they decided to fix it later? Seems sloppy for them.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

bensler said:


> Do you know if 9.1 will solve pixelation problems? !


Not on mine, but it did change the behavior. Now, the sound does not seem to drop out, but the video speeds up and then pixelates, then settles back to normal. Duration if picture corruption is 1 to 2 seconds.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

moyekj said:


> *NEW BUGS*
> 
> Please post anything else I'm missing.


This may be discussed elsewhere -- I have not seen it in other threads.

Occasionally, the program video stream seems to pause while audio continues (or has a short hiccup). The video catches up in a short "fast forward" burst. This has been happening much more on SD channels (digital), but it occurs on HD as well. The phenomenon can be repeated since it appears to happen during encoding and not playback (it will happen whenever the program segment is replayed, in exactly the same place with exactly the same effect).

Quite annoying -- the only real annoyance for me in the new release. 

-- D


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just had some pretty severe "macroblocking" issues on my local ABC HD channel. I have not had ANY issues with this before this update (had HD about a month). I HOPE it's just a coincidence...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jmace57 said:


> Here's another weird one...
> 
> When I was fast-forwarding, I suddenly got a grey TiVo box in the middle of the screen - filled about 1/3 of the screen in the center with the color TiVo logo. When I stopped, I was in the middle of a truck commercial...but then a commercial for TiVo started. About 10-15 minutes later, it did it again. While I was FF thru, got the box...then later in the commercial break a commercial for TiVo. I have never seen it again when I am FF...without a TiVo commercial coming up.
> 
> Jim


We also saw the same thing with a Honda commercial during FF...a picture of a Honda Accord. If you play the commercial it includes a TiVo "thumbs up for more info" in the upper RH corner, but FF or RW through it and the still frame of the Honda shows up.

Obviously not a bug...just TiVo getting some $$$. Doesn't really bother me, but it did make me stop and check the commercial out.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Diacritical said:


> This may be discussed elsewhere -- I have not seen it in other threads.
> 
> Occasionally, the program video stream seems to pause while audio continues (or has a short hiccup). The video catches up in a short "fast forward" burst. This has been happening much more on SD channels (digital), but it occurs on HD as well. The phenomenon can be repeated since it appears to happen during encoding and not playback (it will happen whenever the program segment is replayed, in exactly the same place with exactly the same effect).
> 
> ...


 I've seen that too on a couple of occasions - I think it's a new response to defects in the transport stream. I've also had Tivo completely freeze on video frame and FF didn't work, only 30-sec skip "unstuck" it. BTW there is no encoding going on for digital & HD channels however, those are already encoded at the headend or from content provider. The Tivo is demodulating and decoding what it receives which may already have this kind of defect built in. I've seen a similar response with my PC QAM tuner as well as a DCT6416 I used to use before the S3s, so I think it's just a new response by Tivo decoder to a pre-existing problem occasionally present in the stream.


----------



## jetforme (Sep 18, 2006)

dpoterek said:


> Does this update enable the e-sata for series 3 HD?
> 
> If not, anyone know when this will officially be supported?


I just came home to find my tivo frozen (on Seinfeld of all things). Fortunately, tonight's lineup seemed to record just fine. I pulled the plug, and let the system reboot, and this time deliberately avoided the pause-62 incantation.

It came up, without complaint, and it shows all my recordings as well as reporting the entire available disk capacity. Have not rebooted again to verify.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jetforme said:


> I just came home to find my tivo frozen (on Seinfeld of all things). Fortunately, tonight's lineup seemed to record just fine. I pulled the plug, and let the system reboot, and this time deliberately avoided the pause-62 incantation.
> 
> It came up, without complaint, and it shows all my recordings as well as reporting the entire available disk capacity. Have not rebooted again to verify.


Good to hear all is well. :up:

KS62 wouldn't apply unless the eSATA drive is divorced from TiVo and subsequently an eSATA drive needs to be installed.


----------



## TallyLaddie (Nov 28, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Not for me. I just checked it now. Tried the 8sec skip on all four: old SD, old HD, new SD, new HD. The SD was analog, not digital, the HD is obviously digital. *All four* showed the slight freeze frame when the 8sec button is clicked.
> 
> Minor but aggravating. Can't imagine this wasn't reported during beta? And they decided to fix it later? Seems sloppy for them.


Well after further testing...
480I and 720P content (old or new) will skip foward or back properly. 1080I causes about 1 sec of freeze frame, so that if you push skip foward 4 times (to skip 2 min of commercials) you see one frozen pic until you pause. Just makes it annoying to skip and miss and have to skip back and miss and miss again.
Sigh.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TallyLaddie said:


> Well after further testing...
> 480I and 720P content (old or new) will skip foward or back properly. 1080I causes about 1 sec of freeze frame, so that if you push skip foward 4 times (to skip 2 min of commercials) you see one frozen pic until you pause. Just makes it annoying to skip and miss and have to skip back and miss and miss again.
> Sigh.


This is my experience too, that it's mostly 1080i that causes the problem. I have learned to just skip slower for now...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

moyekj said:


> I've seen that too on a couple of occasions - I think it's a new response to defects in the transport stream. I've also had Tivo completely freeze on video frame and FF didn't work, only 30-sec skip "unstuck" it. BTW there is no encoding going on for digital & HD channels however, those are already encoded at the headend or from content provider. The Tivo is demodulating and decoding what it receives which may already have this kind of defect built in. I've seen a similar response with my PC QAM tuner as well as a DCT6416 I used to use before the S3s, so I think it's just a new response by Tivo decoder to a pre-existing problem occasionally present in the stream.


Let's dub this the "Toxic Program" problem, little brother of "Toxic Channel"


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

moyekj said:


> ]
> 
> *NEW BUGS*
> MRV (Confirmed on S2 boxes): One box can not source to more than one other box at a time. More details here
> ...





this one is stated incorrectly. if you look in that thread you will see I was able to setup muliple MRVs and the basic functionality is the same as before.

what is happening with MRV is slow transfers and timeouts when the two DVRs try and talk to each other. I am only seeing the timeouts reported on DVRs with slower hardware


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> this one is stated incorrectly. if you look in that thread you will see I was able to setup muliple MRVs and the basic functionality is the same as before.
> 
> what is happening with MRV is slow transfers and timeouts when the two DVRs try and talk to each other. I am only seeing the timeouts reported on DVRs with slower hardware


The transfers are NOT slow, at least on my equipment. In fact they are faster. But yes I'm convinced that the problem is timeouts when the machines are already transferring.

None-the-less the problem exists.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> The transfers are NOT slow, at least on my equipment. In fact they are faster. But yes I'm convinced that the problem is timeouts when the machines are already transferring.
> 
> None-the-less the problem exists.


right - others, myself included have seen slower than normal transfer speeds on even just one MRV at a time.

I just want to make sure the problem is clearly defined so someone does not call in saying he can not MRV to two boxes at once and the call gets dismissed.
I know you started out thinking that but you kept after the problem and got to a more accurate description that would help in a case file


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> right - others, myself included have seen slower than normal transfer speeds on even just one MRV at a time.
> 
> I just want to make sure the problem is clearly defined so someone does not call in saying he can not MRV to two boxes at once and the call gets dismissed.
> I know you started out thinking that but you kept after the problem and got to a more accurate description that would help in a case file


I was blaming the problem on the source box being busy transferring but now I'm wondering if the software is getting into some state where it ignores transfer requests altogether. See post 183 in the 9.1 bugs thread in the TiVoCommunity forum. It happened even with nothing actively transferring.

I sure wish I had a hub and a network sniffer....


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

RoyK said:


> I sure wish I had a hub and a network sniffer....


Take a look at ethereal.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TallyLaddie said:


> Well after further testing...
> 480I and 720P content (old or new) will skip foward or back properly. 1080I causes about 1 sec of freeze frame, so that if you push skip foward 4 times (to skip 2 min of commercials) you see one frozen pic until you pause. Just makes it annoying to skip and miss and have to skip back and miss and miss again.
> Sigh.


Wow, interesting find. Good research! Makes me wonder though, why would an analog program still show this bug? Broadcast at 1080i maybe? I'll have to check tonight.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Wow, interesting find. Good research! Makes me wonder though, why would an analog program still show this bug? Broadcast at 1080i maybe? I'll have to check tonight.


Probably.

The 1FF bug has been there from the beginning of the S3 and the HD. Its also only on 1080i (at least since 8.3). So looking for bugs based on format is important too.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

petew said:


> Take a look at ethereal.


Thanks for the tip. Matter of fact I already have it on my laptop - used it extensively before I retired. I'd forgotten I had it. Its an excellent piece of software. Need a hub though - hard to scope a network using a switch.


----------



## psyton (Dec 28, 2002)

petew said:


> Take a look at ethereal.


Its wireshark now.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i've noticed something (i've only had my hd for a week now and got 9.1 almost immediately, so maybe it was there before), but 

i'll watch live tv and hit guide and it switches to the other tuner and starts playing that tuner. cant remember where it goes to in guide, but it is annoying


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

greggt007 said:


> i've noticed something (i've only had my hd for a week now and got 9.1 almost immediately, so maybe it was there before), but
> 
> i'll watch live tv and hit guide and it switches to the other tuner and starts playing that tuner. cant remember where it goes to in guide, but it is annoying


Pressing Live normally causes the S3/HD TiVo to switch tuners. See the thread here.


----------



## Burdy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maybe it's a performance issue, but prior to the 9.1 update I never noticed the momentary blank (gray) screen that now seems to preceed normal playback whenever play or resume play is selected. It also appears (though more briefly) when going to live TV or guide from a TiVo menu. It makes the user interface seem a little less polished-- first time it happened I thought the box was going to reboot. I read this entire thread and unless I missed it, no one else has commented on this... am I the only one seeing it? 

Different issue (and I'm not sure it's related to 9.1): last night while playing back an HD recording and skipping back by using instant replay a few times, the reverse skip seemed to get 'stuck' at a certain point in the recording and would not reverse further, though I was able to 'skip back' through that point by using the fast rewind button-- weird. There wasn't any pixellation or corruption of the recording (at least none I could notice). Note this isn't the new 8s back 'freeze frame' behavior on 1080i (which I hope gets fixed soon).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think the momentary gray/black screen when initiating playback is also related to the video freeze issue when doing 30 sec skip or skip back - i.e. Any time there is any seeking involved in the mpeg stream now there is a little delay before video is displayed. For me I noticed initiating playback on SD recordings has a very minor delay compared to HD recordings which also jives with the 30 sec skip & skip back delays.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

moyekj said:


> I think the momentary gray/black screen when initiating playback is also related to the video freeze issue when doing 30 sec skip or skip back - i.e. .


Ok, I just found an odd behavior that might help to explain A LOT of the complaints we are seeing with frozen and grey screens.

My S3 was scheduled to record a hockey game on NHL Center Ice last night. I came home, turned on my TV, and I had a frozen image and it was in record mode. Well, the free preview was over, so there was no signal. I was able to hit TiVo/TiVo to get to now playing. I then realized what the problem was, I had not ordered CI.

So, what I think is happening to many people, is that they are losing their signal from their cable company (as may happen from time to time), and the new software is not responding like it used to with a missing signal. It is freezing or showing a grey screen. Previously, we had a black screen and a message that TiVo was searching for signal or something like that.

Oh, and anytime I went to that station with no signal, I got a grey screen.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

I now have a noise "pop" every time I start a show playing from the menu...


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Apologies...I followed a link from one of the other TiVo forums to this thread...sounded like it was about all TiVo bugs in 9.1, but when I went back to look it over, I found this is exclusively in the S3 forum....


I'm resisting the temptation to start yet another thread about 9.1 bugs...

I've got a 540 S2. Because of the digital cable box, I've been using IR blasters for ~3 years to change channels. I noticed that starting the day of my upgrade to 9.1, the TiVo is missing ~2/3 of its channel changes.

Kinda ticked me off, 'cause I was out of town for a few days and with the new fall TV on, I missed quite a few programs.

So, I re-ran the channel-changing setup and it performed flawlessly during the setup tests. So I let it go for a couple of days, and its STILL missing ~2/3 of the channel changes. It doesn't appear to be exclusive to any particular channels.

Anyone else? I guess I'll call TiVo support this weekend and try to work it out with them...but if I can't get this fixed, this thing becomes a doorstop.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Sorry if this was mentioned. I just discovered this thread. It is NOT mentioned as a new feature in the intial post yet.

Prior to 9.1 there was a problem that occured frequently with my Wishlists. It stems from my cableco providing a multitude of channels on BOTH the analogue and digital tiers. For example AMC is both availble as an analogue AND a digital channel. So, if I had a Wishlist that resulted in, say, the movie Casablanca coming on AMC, in the Wishlist for "Humphrey Bogart" that movie would show up TWICE for Humphry Bogart, and it would show up again TWICE under Ingred Bergmin and TWICE for Peter Lorre. 

Happily, with 9.1, this no longer happens, the show on the same channel (with a digital and anlaogue alternative) only shows up once each time. Given that I use a LOT of Wishlists and given that TiVo only allows so many results to be returned from a Wishlist search, this has markedly improved the Show all Wishlist functions. Many more matching shows are now displayed and duplications of the analogue/digital channel variety no longer appear!

...Dale


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Noticied this for the first time this week so I'm guessing it's new in 9.1. When recording multiple episodes back to back on the same channel about 5 seconds of the recording was duplicated. So the Last 5 seconds of the first recording was also the first 5 seconds of the second recording.


----------



## hutsi (Oct 4, 2007)

petew said:


> Noticied this for the first time this week so I'm guessing it's new in 9.1. When recording multiple episodes back to back on the same channel about 5 seconds of the recording was duplicated. So the Last 5 seconds of the first recording was also the first 5 seconds of the second recording.


I didn't notice but like that. Since the networks shift the start/end times around all the time it stops from missing the few seconds between the two recordings.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

hiker said:


> Pressing Live normally causes the S3/HD TiVo to switch tuners. See the thread here.


i am aware of this as it is the only way to swtich between tuners on my thd (on my directivo i could hit down and it would switch, hd doesnt)..

but i am talking about watching live tv say on channel 83, i hit _guide_, it switches to the tuner showing channel 801, this is not normal


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

greggt007 said:


> i am aware of this as it is the only way to swtich between tuners on my thd (on my directivo i could hit down and it would switch, hd doesnt)..
> 
> but i am talking about watching live tv say on channel 83, i hit _guide_, it switches to the tuner showing channel 801, this is not normal


Your Tivo switches tuners when you hit the guide button? I haven't seen that.

The live TV button on the Tivo menu doesn't mean "go to current time" as it does on several other DVRs. It means "display TV" when you are on a menu or a recording. It also swaps between the two tuners.

If you want to "go to current time," the -|> button does that.

You're right that the DirecTivo worked a little differently, using the down arrow instead. I actually prefer the DirecTivo method.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Minor MRV date bug: Date displays wrong on a transfered program from another box.
(This is on series 2 tivos)

Example:
Recorded episodes on 10/9 & 10/16 on "Bedroom" Tivo.
Transfered to "Basement" Tivo on 10/28

When viewing now playing list on "basement" they show 10/9 & 10/26.

When viewing "Basement's" recordings from "Living Room" both episodes show as 10/28

Not a big deal, but different.


----------

